# Do you have a lowered E39? Please share your info.



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey Folks-

I've been asked a couple times to publish my suspension survey findings. I'll be doing so on my BMWdiy.info site sometime soon, but wanted to gather one last round of measurements before doing so. I've got plenty of stock sport measurements, but would like some non-sport as well as lowered car specs. Please e-mail me your info or simply post below.

Take a measurement at all 4 corners from the *bottom of the lower fender lip to the center of the wheel emblem*.










Data so far:

Eibach/Bilstein Sport (VietSB)
=====
1997 540iA
F 14-1/3
R 13-1/2

H&R Sport/Koni (VietSB)
=====
1997 540iA
F 13-1/3
R 13-3/4

H&R Race/Bilstein Sport (JimC)
=====
LF 13-7/8
RF 14 
LR 13-1/8 
RR 13-3/8

RD/Stock sport shocks (?)
=====
F 12.6
R 13.2

RD/Stock sport shocks (kudomario)
=====
540iA
F 12-3/4
B 13-1/2

RD/Koni (RevHigh)
=====
540i/6
F 12-1/2
R 13

Eibach/Koni (SoonerPast)
=====
F 13-5/8
R 13-3/4

Dinan Stage 1 suspension/Dinan Koni's +Camber Plates (tony540iA)
=====
1997 540iA (102K mi)
LF 13-1/16
RF 13-1/16
LR 12-7/16
RR 12-1/2

BavAuto/Bilstein Sport/EDC (Bob/99/540iT)
=====
1999 540iT (45K mi)
F: BavAuto/Bilstein sport 
R: Re-set ride height through MODIC/stock Boge Sport 
LF 13-1/4
RF 13-1/8
LR 13-3/4
RR 13-1/2

H&R Sport/Eibach/Bilstein Sport (DSC)
=====
2000 528i
F:H&R Sport/Bilstein Sport 
R"Eibach/Bilstein Sport 
LF 13-1/4
RF 13
LR 13-3/8
RR 13-1/8

Bilstein Sport/H&R Sport (Dean)
=====
1998 528i
Suspension 1.5 years old
LF 13-3/8
RF 13-1/2
LR 13-1/2
RR 13-1/2

Stock Sport suspension (Griffman)
=====
1999 528iA
F 14-1/4
R 13-1/4

Stock Sport suspension (Griffman)
=====
2000 540iA
F 14-1/2
R 14-1/2

Stock Sport suspension (rayko) 
=====
1997 540i/6
LF 14-1/8
RF 14-1/4
LR 13-7/8
RR 13-7/8

Stock Sport suspension (Malachi)
=====
2002 540i/6
F 14-1/2
R 13-3/4

Stock Sport Suspension (JeremyV)
=====
1999 540i/6 (45K mi)
LF 14-1/4
RF 14-1/4
LR 13-3/4
RR 13-1/2

Stock Sport Suspension (1RADBMR)
=====
2001 530iA
LF 14-1/2
RF 14-1/2
LR 14
RR 14

If you happen to have OEM or aftermarket shocks laying around, I wanted to get a measurement of those as well. Measure from the bottom of the shock or strut to the bottom of the highest point of where the perch should be.










Thanks all!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

vietsb said:


> Hey Folks-
> 
> I've been asked a couple times to publish my suspension survey findings. I'll be doing so on my BMWdiy.info site sometime soon, but wanted to gather one last round of measurements before doing so. I've got plenty of stock sport measurements, but would like some non-sport as well as lowered car specs. Please e-mail me your info or simply post below.


This is such a great project, I hope every body puts in their $.02. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't think you want my measurements  

How's it going bud? Haven't gotten around to getting a ride on the H&R CO's yet, was at SEMA last week. I'll see if I can get with Brad either this week or next week. DK.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

DKSF said:


> I don't think you want my measurements
> 
> How's it going bud? Haven't gotten around to getting a ride on the H&R CO's yet, was at SEMA last week. I'll see if I can get with Brad either this week or next week. DK.


You still got that pic where we thought I destroyed your suspension rolling up into Greg's driveway? That's dumped!

Things are going well, but super-busy lately. I'll send ya a separate e-mail.

No hurry on riding on H&R C/O's. I don't have the time or funds for my 4th suspension in <10K mi...:dunno:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I installed Eibach springs and Bilstein shocks on a friend's 2001 540i/6 on Saturday. The front was a piece of cake, taking less than two hours. Could probably do it in much less time now that I know what I'm doing. But the rear was a bear. It wasn't so bad taking the rear seat out and the back deck off. What really sucked was trying to extract the shock/spring assembly from the suspension after removing the top and bottom fasteners. I didn't think we were EVER going to get the old shocks out of there! There must be some trick or some special service tool. We were only using common sense and common tools, so we didn't have too many resources! :tsk: 

My hands are STILL sore from the beating they took on Saturday.

The car sure did drive better, though. And the clunking from the 60,000 mile old factory shocks was completely cured with the new parts.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> What really sucked was trying to extract the shock/spring assembly from the suspension after removing the top and bottom fasteners. :tsk:


We remove one of the control arms to swing the assembly out. Otherwise, it would be a huge PITA. Read up here. Speeds things up greatly.

Hey, I've heard people recommending replacement of the pinch bolt on the front struts. As far as I've seen, it's not a stretch bolt or lock nut. Is that more of a "just in case since you're in there anyways" recommendation? The only thing we normally replace are the front lower spring pads because they are thin and show wear by 50-60K mi. The upper bearings would be nice to replace, but we're too cheap!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

vietsb said:


> We remove one of the control arms to swing the assembly out. Otherwise, it would be a huge PITA. Read up here. Speeds things up greatly.


The fronts were easy, even without removing the front control arm. I'm talking about the REAR assembly.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

vietsb said:


> You still got that pic where we thought I destroyed your suspension rolling up into Greg's driveway? That's dumped!
> 
> Things are going well, but super-busy lately. I'll send ya a separate e-mail.
> 
> No hurry on riding on H&R C/O's. I don't have the time or funds for my 4th suspension in <10K mi...:dunno:


You mean this one?


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> The fronts were easy, even without removing the front control arm. I'm talking about the REAR assembly.


Whoops!  That write-up is only for the front. I didn't even notice since I didn't write it! hehe

For the rear, we disconnect the upper fixed arm that goes towards the center of the car. It's pretty easy to remove and the rear suspension assembly can then pivot right out.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

DKSF said:


> You mean this one?


Yup! :thumbup:


----------



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey there, you already have my results. But I was wondering if anyone would be interested in this product. I have made new rear perchs for the rear struts for OEM struts (sport or non) the perch allows the rear of the car to still lower. Right now I have designed a perch that will be 3/4" deeper than the stock one. This will allow the rear of you car to drop more. I thought this would be a perfect product for people with Eibach's or Racing Dynamic springs. These two springs seem to lower the front of the car a great deal, but leave the rear still sitting high. 
What do you guys think?
Mario


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Kudo 540i said:


> What do you guys think?


Intriguing idea. The only issue is your audience might be somewhat small because:

1) Not many folks lower their E39's, although now that the prices have dropped, you'll see more people interested in modding them.

2) Many folks that lower their cars will opt for new shocks at the same time, so if your solution is only for OEM sport or non-sport struts, that would be a smaller segment, but there should definitely be takers.

If you have a quick-n-dirty solution for getting slightly lower perches on Koni shocks, let me know!  I was considering having another groove machined into the shock housing to further lower the perch, but haven't been brave enough to do it.  Plus, if I do carry lots of weight in my car, the extra ride height I have now might be a good thing.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

EDIT: 2002 520iAT

Eibach lowering springs, OEM struts.

LF = 35cm (13.77 inches)
RF = 36cm (14.17 inches)
LR = 36cm
RR = 36cm

These measurements are with my winter tires/wheels (15" Style 83 wheels).

The pictures below are with summer tires/wheels: the first is before the Eibach lowering kit, and the second is after the installation + alignment.

-


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> The pictures below are with summer tires/wheels: the first is before the Eibach lowering kit, and the second is after the installation + alignment.


Looks much nicer with the lowered stance. Are the struts you are running the OEM sport or non-sport? Thanks!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

vietsb said:


> Looks much nicer with the lowered stance. Are the struts you are running the OEM sport or non-sport? Thanks!


Forgot to mention that. This is my POS non-SP E39.

I had my first E46 Touring lowered with KW springs and it was low. Too low in fact. If I lived in the house that I live in now, I would have never been able to drive into my garage - it was dumb of me to attempt a 2.5" drop at the front. However, it did drive much better after that.

When I decided to lower my E39, I really had to look to find a spring set that would not radically lower the car - just enough to get rid of that huge gap between the top of the tire and the bottom of the fender. I am extremely pleased with the results, even with the 15" winter tires/wheels.

Dirty wheels below ...

-


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> When I decided to lower my E39, I really had to look to find a spring set that would not radically lower the car - just enough to get rid of that huge gap between the top of the tire and the bottom of the fender.


Yes, Eibach was the correct choice because H&R, RD, and BavAuto's are looking to be much lower. Good pick!


----------



## FlyingBMWman (Oct 29, 2003)

Er... does the stock "sport suspension" on the 540 iT count? :dunno:


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*Suspension survey*

98 540i/6 Bilstein sport/ HR sport 
LF 14 3/16
RF 14 5/16
LR 13 1/2
RR 13 1/2

Retired:
1989 535i
1992 525
1986 325
1982 Alpina B7 Turbo
1980 320i


----------



## GriMpY (May 2, 2003)

time to share my experience with the H&R.

If you have 15mm and up offset for your front you will most likely require spacers. At the default ride height I could not fit my OEM style 5's on, it would hit the front coil. If you get spacers for the front you will want spacers in the rear. But if you go too much on the rear, you will have serious fender/rim rubbing issues. 

Some guy said you should adjust the height to 14" from the top of fender to center of rim which I think is completely useless getting coilovers for that ride height.

The ride is nice and firm. The spacer/ride height issue is a pita.

If I was told about this when ordering the coilovers, I would have gotten something else. :bawling:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

FlyingBMWman said:


> Er... does the stock "sport suspension" on the 540 iT count? :dunno:


Sure, all E39 specs are more than welcome!


----------

